# North East - looking for a pup within the next month!



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I am looking for a quality pup, I think what I'm after is a working line vs show line, temperment is very important, I dont want wimp. Active is ok - just not a crazy. Color I prefer the black/tans or black/reds but would also go with a solid black. Anyone know of good reputable breeders with a nice large boned male available, or soon to be ready to come to a loving home?

Kindest Regards,
Chris


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Not to be rude, but how do you define 'wimp'?

I've never seen my little Djibouti combative but he's so confident & so pleasant that he has a calming influence on even dog aggressive dogs. Definitely not a wimp.

A friend had what I consider one of the most beautiful Irish Wolfhounds. (Overwhelmingly the judges agreed) He wasn't timid, shy or fearful but he utterly lacked that bit of edge & sass I like in a dog. Wimp? Maybe he was, although the temperament was solid. (Personality was lacking, IMO)

I've known a lot of dogs whose owners cherished their 'protectiveness' when in reality the dogs were nothing more than vocal nerve bags with a semi-convincing act. Walk towards 'em in even a non-threatening way & fearfulness lit up like Las Vegas neon.

A guy I know was very, very scared when a couple of wannabes repeatedly urged their Pit to attack his calm & non-confrontational Anatolian. yeah, it was just hilarious that this guy with the HUGE dog was scared of their Pit. Oops. After several attacks, which it ignored, the Anatolian grabbed up the pit & snapped its spine. It hadn't occurred to the ill mannered thugs that he was worried for their dog, not his. Neither dog was a wimp although one lost badly due to owner stupidity.

What kind of dog do you consider a wimp? Specifically, what temperament traits are you looking for?


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

No temperament specifically. Just looking for reputable breeders with quality German Shepherds. 

Thank you


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Um... Temperament is pretty important and is going to be a very important question that a reputable breeder is going to ask you. Might want to think about an answer so you can get a dog that fits your lifestyle.


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

If you guys would give me some reputable breeders so I could contact them and speak to them about their pups I am sure I will be able to judge by what they tell me about the pup if it is right for me or not. Everyone on here seems to be extremely defensive. I understand you all love dogs. AS DO I. Now honestly all of this defensive behavior isn't necessary. If I have taken the time to come on here and asked for your advice its because I am no shmut just looking to get a dog to then have him rehomed. That will not happen. I will not just pull the trigger if I see a puppy i like (appearance wise.) I will want to meet the parents I will want to know about their temperament and what not but in order to do that I would need some reputable breeders. I also understand you guys are trying to get as much information as possible to send me in the right direction. But right now the right direction is any reputable breeder. From there I will be the one to judge along with the breeder if the pup is right for me and my family.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Who exactly is being defensive here..? Anyways...

You're not very clear on what you want. You want a working line (right?), but you also want a black/tan or black/red. Those colors _usually_ come from the show lines, especially the black and red. The working lines are typically sable, black, and bi-color. 

Reputable is a very subjective term when it comes to breeders. What you may find reputable, I might not. So when you say something like.. "just provide reputable breeders and I'll go from there".. it's not always that simple. Have you read through this thread yet?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

What EXACTLY do you want? What specific lines are you looking for? What do you want to do with this pup? Any specific plans or goals? How much drive do you want this pup to have? Any specific drives in mind for specific reasons? Do you have a price range? Are you open to shipping or does it have to be local? If you want a working... east, west, or Czech? If you want show... American or German? What kind of things do you not want in a puppy? 

Be as specific as possible and then you'll probably get some better recommendations.


----------



## ascendo (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not really an expert or anything, but different breeders breed for different things. If you can't express what you are looking for, its going to be difficult to recommend a breeder that is breeding what you want.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Some breeders breed for angulation. 

Some breed for movement. 

Some breed for looks.

Some breed for color. 

Some breed for drive. 

Some breed for health.

Some people may consider one dog's temperament as awesome, while others may think it's soft and nervy. 
Some people may consider one dog's temperament awesome, while others think it's too aggressive and drivey. 

It's important to know what you want, and knowing what temperament you want in a dog is step 1.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

My apologies if you thought I was being defensive. My post wasn't intended that way.

'Not a wimp' is too vague for a reputable breeder to go on. Before seeking out breeders you need to determine more specifically what you want & be very claer as to what that entails.

Given your relative lack of experience, I think you should definitely look for high threshholds, biddability & a low to moderate level of suspicion. Naturally you want your dog to be solid, stable & structurally sound. Please don't take my recommendations as an insult. They embody much of what I look for in a dog b/c these guys are more easily managed & generally safer in urban environments than those with lower threshholds & higher levels of innate suspicion.

Don't worry about your dog being too laid back. The average dog can keep a professional athlete exhausted. Discuss drives with trusted breeder when you've gotten a cllear idea of what it is you're seeking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Working line

Johnsonhaus
wolfstraum
ryanhaus
von hena c
Cliff Anderson (no website but PM him on here - cliffson1)

Look for a local Schutzhund club and talk to them about breeders. Talk to any of those breeders listed and they'll be able to help you define what you are looking for.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lucy Dog said:


> You're not very clear on what you want. You want a working line (right?), but you also want a black/tan or black/red. Those colors _usually_ come from the show lines, especially the black and red. The working lines are typically sable, black, and bi-color.
> 
> Reputable is a very subjective term when it comes to breeders. What you may find reputable, I might not. So when you say something like.. "just provide reputable breeders and I'll go from there".. it's not always that simple. Have you read through this thread yet?
> 
> ...


Did you take the time to click on the website mentioned above? Great info and with what you learn, the better breeders will consider you for one of their pups.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sorry if you think that we are being defensive - we're not! It's just that we have to know a little bit about you before we suggest a breeder. I'm guessing that you might be new to dogs as well as our breed (just guessing mind you). Before I suggest a breeder I would like to know whether you are interested in a German or American GSD (there is a big difference). You say you are looking for a black & tan or black & red working line. Black and tan usually means American bred – black & red usually indicates German bred. The working lines are often from East Germany and are sable colored. Also it would help if we had some idea where you are – the Northeast is a big area. If we knew where you were we probably know of a breeder that is close by.


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

I live in central Jersey. I am looking for a bi-color GS puppy nice large boned. Temperament does not need to be anything specifically I can accommodate to many different types temperaments. I plan on taking him to a park that is around the corner from my house on a daily basis. He will also have a huge fenced yard to run around and play. Breeders could be in NY CY PA NJ MD basically anywhere in driving distance of central NJ.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It sounds like the gender (male), coat (bi-color), and size (big boned) are more important to you than the temperament. Is that correct?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I think the OP just isn't sure what kind of temperament he's looking for. I'm sure he wants GOOD temperament. That's what I was like when I started my search. Found a reputable breeder based on the OTHER traits I was looking for and told her what I was looking for. The breeder then helped me pick a puppy with a suitable temperament.


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, marshes and Cassidy's mom, you are both correct. Any suggestions??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you see these breeders?



cdean said:


> Yes, marshes and Cassidy's mom, you are both correct. Any suggestions??





Jax08 said:


> Working line
> 
> Johnsonhaus
> wolfstraum
> ...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

cdean said:


> Yes, marshes and Cassidy's mom, you are both correct. Any suggestions??


Jax gave you some pretty good suggestions to start with if you're looking for a working line dog.

Edit... you're too quick for me!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel that it'd be better to find a pup that suits you, rather than change your lifestyle to suit a specific pup, but that's just my opinion....


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

My lifestyle will change with any pup. Therefore, temperament does not have to be specific.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You *are *going to want to pay close attention to temperament. *You want solid nerves. * Can you handle high prey drive? A lower drive? You really need to talk to a breeder and work out what you want in your dog.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Honestly I'd look for temperament and health first; everything else is just icing on the cake. I have a high drive, weak-nerved dog and a dog with more of an on-off switch but with health issues. Two VERY different types of dogs, but both are GSDs. IMO If the temperament fits your family and the dog is healthy, then coat color is just a bonus.

No one is saying that you will be a bad owner, we're just trying to reiterate the utter importance of temperament in a GSD. If you get one that you're incompatible with, you have it for 13+ years. Am I sad that I can't take one of my dogs to the park without him being muzzled? Yes. But if that's what I have to do for the next 11 year, that's what I have to do. If I had done my homework and not just trusted the breeder I went with, I probably would not have to be so very cautious with my dog for the rest of his life. That is why temperament IS important. 

I agree with Jax - you want SOLID NERVES.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

The thing about temperament is even two dogs with solid nerves can have totally different drives, energy level, etc. 

You can get two very different dogs from very reputable breeders. It doesn't mean they're any less solid just very different needs. Saying that your lifestyle will change for any dog is a very strange statement... That could be a very drastic change depending on the temperament you get.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> *The thing about temperament is even two dogs with solid nerves can have totally different drives, energy level, etc.*


Well put & what I think most here have been trying to help the OP understand. You absolutely want a stable dog. Does he need to be good with other dogs? Small animals? Children? Strangers? Are you planning to do agility with him? SchH? Conformation? Are there major changes in your future, ie marriage, moving, children? How much dog training have you done? How successful were you? How chaotic, loud &/or threatening is your home environment & neighborhood? Will you be boarding him often? Will he ever travel with you? What qualities do you love to see in a dog? Which ones do you hate?

Gender, color & size should not be more important to you than temperament. You can undoubtedly find a GSD that is appealing to you physically, & has the temperament you need, but start by determining what that temperament is. Find breeders that produce the temperament you want & then narrow it down to the physical characteristics. Gender should be easy. I don't think size will be hard either. I don't know how common bi-colors are. Others here might know how tricky that will be. (Although gender s/b easy, you might have to wait for a litter that has a male of the appropriate temperament. IF it's that important, the wait will be worth it)

Questions...
Why male?
Why large boned?
Why bi-color?

The questions aren't to poke at you. I have physical preferences & did wait to get the male I wanted.


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

Found the perfect pup! I will post pics soon ! Will be picking him up within the next 2 weeks. Now for research on having him on a raw diet.... This will be a lengthy process hah


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Good Grief!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

never mind pictures, in the meantime tell us who, what and why.
Pedigree, kennel, how you picked "this" dog .

Raw diet is good , if you do it correctly.

good luck

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

You might want to start off on kibble. I wouldn't think two weeks would be enough to learn about raw to feed it correctly. 
Kibble is better than a poorly planned raw diet. 

And I second Carmen's post.


----------



## cdean (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of researching on a raw diet and came across this website Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch I have started looking into what exactly to buy. The pup will be about 12 weeks old when I pick him up. Drove up to Rhode Island to find the perfect pup, I am not good with names but will post up his pedigree once i pick him up! and of course pictures will follow !! 

Cannot wait to pick up the little guy up !


----------

